# marine killed



## cenafan87 (Jun 7, 2006)

i no this is a few months late but i just got around to posting this. on Feb. 7, 2007 my friend Sgt. James Tijerina was killed. He was in the marines and was on his second tour about to come home in March.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Lord - please hold this Marine close to your heart. He is a man among men and unselfishly gave his life for others. Lord, he is special, he is missed, he is loved. Keep him wrapped in your arms until we are able to join and thank him personally for his sacrifice.


----------

